# Farce Factor



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

What a joke. Cowell puts it back to the public vote and saves the twatty twins just so that he can get more publicity and money from the phone voting. Clever guy, but I feel sorry for the girl Lucy today.

Just shows the real motives of the show, in case anyone was in any doubt ..............


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Hope Simon get 2 acts in the bottom 2 next week. :twisted:He bottled it tonight.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Early reports indicate that there were chimps in zoos throwing their own shit at the televisions on their enclosures.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ScoobyTT said:


> Early reports indicate that there were chimps in zoos throwing their own shit at the televisions on their enclosures.


 :lol: :lol: at least my little lad is happy he loves them


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Early reports indicate that there were chimps in zoos throwing their own shit at the televisions on their enclosures.
> ...


So he is the ONE who votes for them!!! :twisted: Your phone bill must be huge Andy!!


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Glad someone enjoys them !

I'm not going to watch the shite any more. If anything, I am more annoyed at myself for being sucked into believing it was actually a competition about singing .........


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it's a shame as Simon's shown his true colours now. I always thought that he was pretty much spot on with his analysis of people, but to let it go to the public knowing that Lucy could go is daft.

I had her as a finalist. I'd say I won't watch it anymore, but I know I will. Damn that man, he's got us all talking about it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> I think it's a shame as Simon's shown his true colours now. I always thought that he was pretty much spot on with his analysis of people, but to let it go to the public knowing that Lucy could go is daft.
> 
> I had her as a finalist. I'd say I won't watch it anymore, but I know I will. Damn that man, he's got us all talking about it.


Yep I always thought Simon would go for the best act even if he had to vote off his own act (and he has) but now it looks like he is just after viewing figures for the show


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Get a life :roll:


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Aha, the obligatory mindless comment from Wallsendmag.

I wonder, what makes your life so fascinating that you feel qualified to belittle others ? Off to tame some Lions tonight are we ? Planning your next space expedition ? Climbing K2 without oxygen ? I thought not.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Chill buddy ;-) I think we can all agree that it isn't worth worrying about what actually happens on the programme, we all know it is a load of bollocks and I think his comment was simply a shortened way of saying (with a smile) "why the hell do you give a shite about this stuffed shirt (SC) or what he says or does" 

Charlie


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I guess that i am one of the lucky one because i only watch the auditions


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Why the idignation? This is a Cowell money-making machine and he will make decisions that maximise the income - he doesn't give a shit about the acts taking part - sure he wants the one that will make him most dosh to win and he already knows who that is (and I don't think it's the twins) so all the others are irrelevant to him. The twins will get the bullet when the time is right and if he can keep them there until the last two he will - he'll only get rid of them before that if they are in the bottom 'competing' two against his chosen act.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Biggest load of shite on telly going..

Id rather watch the fuzzy screen you get when your Sky HD box isn't on then Shite Factor.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cairomac said:


> Glad someone enjoys them !
> 
> I'm not going to watch the shite any more. If anything, I am more annoyed at myself for being sucked into believing it was actually a competition about singing .........


Read this. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chart-Throb-Ben ... 055277376X









It'll give you a whole new perspective on it. Very funny as well.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

fut1a said:


> I guess that i am one of the lucky one because i only watch the auditions


not as " lucky " as me mate,, i have only ever seen about two minutes ( max )of the whole thing,, so guess i am not qualified to slag it off ,, tho that two minutes was enough for me,,, i do tend to think tho that if so many people did not watch all this stuff then the tv companies may be forced into making some decent programes instead of pandering to the lowest common denominator..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The people who watch these type of programs deserve all they get.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

And the shite continues...

How can Jedward go through? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I actually think they were better than some last night, for example Lloyd


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Rudetesh99 said:


> And the shite continues...
> 
> The comments from Wallsendmag you mean ? How right you are ........ !


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Couldn't agree more Robb - as I stated on another thread Lloyd is a talentless little fucktwat and I would actually almost rather see him booted than Jedward as at least I laugh at them rather than with Lloyd I sit there wondering what the fuck people see in his stupid whiny out of tune cant sing for shit voice - it really irritates me ;-)

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I remember when a "lloyd" was a euphemism for taking a dump. "I'm just off for a lloyd." It seems to have regained some relevance of late.

So John and Edward are through again, and Jamie who can actually sing is booted out. Ifound Louis's comments about his singing rather baffling. "You're an average singer", said the Botox-faced irrelevant mentor of talentless young Irish boys. "But they're entertaining, Simon" whines the crusty peddlar of paddy rap when Danii points out that it's actually a singing competition. "It was aut-entic" he mused of Jedward's performance, in blissful ignorance of the true spelling and pronunciation of "autistic".

Meanwhile the child whose eyes are too far apart makes it through another deadlock prompting suggestings that next week it should be a headlock, and the public wonders whether Joemosexual will continue to explore his new found interest in musical theatre.

Britain's got the poX Factor!


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Scooby, that writing deserves a prize. Made me laaaaaaarf !

A new Ben Elton in the offing ..... ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

"It was aut-entic" he mused of Jedward's performance, in blissful ignorance of the true spelling and pronunciation of "autistic".

LOL mate you are so right 

Charlie


----------

